
Skype Drive by Download - knaik94
http://knaik94.github.io/netsec/2016/04/22/Skype.html
======
JohnTHaller
Skype likely uses the standard Windows components for its embedded browser
which means Internet Explorer. Apps that embed browsers is a good reason to
always ensure that Windows is fully up to date and you're not using an
outdated version of Windows like XP or Vista which can't run an updated copy
of IE11 (the current release). It's similar to the issue on older versions of
Android that used the outdated browser component of the host operating system
within apps... which was nearly always out of date and insecure on US carrier-
branded handsets.

------
billpg
I had to add 0.0.0.0 fpdownload2.macromedia.com to my HOSTS file because Skype
kept wanting to install Flash Player.

